# mathews Q2 timing marks



## SWMoArcher (Sep 20, 2008)

Parallel to the string. This link ought to help.
http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=40837


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

They are suppose to be in those positons when the bow has the limbs tighted all the way 
to max poundage i believe


----------



## beertherty (Aug 8, 2007)

Rhody Hunter said:


> They are suppose to be in those positons when the bow has the limbs tighted all the way
> to max poundage i believe


That is correct.

I use 2 - 3/32 drill bits inserted into the timing holes with an arrow shaft placed tight against them. Measure the distance from the string to the arrow at the cam end and at the idler end. When they are equal your cam is timed.

Dont forget to remove the drill bits before drawing your bow.

Good luck


----------

